# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Mod для Xrumer

## Bouton

Доброго времени суток.
Вопрос. Нет ли у кого мода для хркмера для рассылки по каталогам? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Hanacuk

вот так тебе и сказали) это ведь очень конфедициально жадная весч)

----------

